# New EO Blending Calculator



## HowieRoll (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi All, 

I may very well be late to the party here and missed a previous post about this (so hope I'm not being redundant!), but just today I came across a new Essential Oil Blending Calculator that has been put together by Kenna at Modern Soapmaking.  !!

My early impression is a positive one, and she has clearly put a GREAT deal of time and effort into building this!  It looks like you can get a ton of blending ideas as well as calculate usage rates based on IFRA Standards (for either a single EO or a blend of EOs, and for both leave-on and wash-off products).  

http://www.modernsoapmaking.com/find-blends/

I'm personally very excited about this and can't wait to delve into the feature further!


----------



## lsg (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks so much for the link.  I so miss the Rainbow Meadow blend calculator.  I hope this one is as good and that nobody hacks into this one, ruining it for everyone.


----------



## HowieRoll (Dec 16, 2016)

I never had the opportunity to see/use the  Rainbow Meadow calculator because I started soaping well after its lifespan, but have seen it referenced many times on this site, and always very fondly.  I didn't realize it had been taken down due to hacking; what a shame on many levels.  

Since finding the Modern Soapmaking one today, I have been looking over many of the blends that have been so generously shared and there are dozens that appeal to me - I just don't know where to start!  Looks like I know what I'll be doing while it snows all day tomorrow...


----------



## lsg (Dec 16, 2016)

I usually test a new blend by using drops on a piece of cotton and then put the cotton ball in a Ziplock bag for a few hours.  The EOs have a chance to blend and when you open the bag and sniff you get an idea of how you like the blend.


----------

